# cant feel baby moving



## pinkemz (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all, just wondering when did you start feeling the baby move? im 19 weeks 2moz and havent felt anything yet had a bubbling sensation once or twice but thats it. My friend felt baby move kick at 18 weeks. Should i be worried? Or is my baby just lazy ha ha


----------



## margie (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't help as I have never been there - though I did read that a baby's first movements can feel like butterflies. 

The best thing I can suggest is you contact your midwife/clinic and see if they can check you and baby over.


----------



## allisonb (Jul 19, 2011)

Is this your first baby?  Mums often say that they feel first babies later as they don't know what it is they're supposed to feel!  It is like bubbles in your tummy though so I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Emz

Don't worry at all, its perfectly normal not to feel anything up to 24 weeks in a first pregnancy. I have to say though that if you have felt bubbles then that is most likely baby :-D I felt the same at about 18-19 weeks and wasn't sure if it was baby or not. I reckon over the next couple of weeks you'll definitely feel something more obvious!

Hope you're bloods are okay at the moment, how you getting on with the pump?

xx


----------



## rachelha (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello
I did not feel anything until about 22 weeks.  I remember seeing him turning sumersaults at the 20 week scan and not feeling a thing.  Dont worry.  I had high levels of amniotic fluid (which I think is more common in diabetic mums) which meant I never felt distinctive kicks, it was more like waves.


----------



## pinkemz (Jul 19, 2011)

thank you all feel much better now got antenatal clinic 2moz so might mention it. I am a awful worrier 

mrs clh my sugars are much better now the pump has changed my life and i now have my hypo signs back so really happy.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it's perfectly normal to worry! Hope all goes well for you tomorrow


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 20, 2011)

pinkemz said:


> my sugars are much better now the pump has changed my life and i now have my hypo signs back so really happy.



Great news! Let us know how you get on at clinic xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 20, 2011)

The bubble type feeling is the first type of feeling you feel of the baby moving.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Hun...

Having had a baby ... he's 16 now .... the bubbly feeling you have had is the baby moving.

Heidi
xx


----------



## pinkemz (Jul 20, 2011)

hi all, thanx for your messages. I said my concerns to midwife and obst 2day and they said it is perfectly normal and like you all said the bubbling sensation is the baby moving. She listened in on the baby and heartbeat was strong so feel loads more better now. Got my 20 week scan next Wed so looking forawrd now. 
Midwife did tell me today depending how i am i will be induced anything from 34weeks thats really early aint it? When did you all have your babies and were you induced?


----------



## rachelha (Jul 20, 2011)

I was induced at 38.5 weeks.  The plan was for 39 weeks but I got bad edema (swelling) so it was moved forward a bit.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Emz

All hospitals are different. I think a lot have a policy of inducing diabetic women at 38 weeks irrespective of how you're pregnancy is going.

I discussed it with my obs and my hospital does not have that policy. She said that as long as my diabetes and blood pressure are under control, and the growth of the baby is normal, then they will let me go all the way up to my due date, if not slightly over, to give the best chance of going into labour naturally, which is preferable to an induction.

She did however say that they will review the situation every week from 36 weeks as things can change so quickly.

Mrs H


----------



## pinkemz (Jul 21, 2011)

thank you guys for letting me know your stories.


----------

